# Girlfriend wants a camera?



## SpeedNuggeT

i have a Nikon D60, its really good for beginngers, but has the ability to be used professionly.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*


Well, I know NOTHING about cameras and my girlfriend said she wants one for maybe Christmas. She's a big fan on Lomography.

I'm looking for a camera for around $600~700, basically a camera for beginners, nothing too fancy!


Canon XSi, 12MP. I have an XS, in-laws have an XSi. I find them both fairly easy to use, and I'm no expert. They are good enough quality to be used for some semi-professional pictures in my opinion.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I think you're better off going with the cheaper Canon Rebel XS/Nikon D3000 and investing instead in some wide-angle lenses for her.

On a side note... seeing these responses, I'm starting to wonder if everyone but the OP and myself are single...


----------



## KILLDEER

Canon...


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KILLDEER*


Canon...


No. Blindly recommending a brand that at the entry-level market has almost no technical differences to its competitors is stupid.

OP: Go with body ergonomics. At the entry level, both the Nikon D3000 and Rebel XS perform very similarly, with the only major difference being the body ergonomics. Therefore, go for the body that feels better for your girlfriend.


----------



## rocker22dallas

careful buying nikon, ive had 3 go out on me. make sure to check customer reviews of cameras online.

one of my nikons was a coolpix, and like one grain of sand ruined the lens. like. it jammed and cant open or close (have it apart right now, was out of warranty, so am working on fixing)

everybody i know with a coolpix it has broken the same way. just make sure to check reviews, cnet or newegg would be most reliable.

what will she be using the camera for? (i know. taking pictures







)


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I think you're better off going with the cheaper Canon Rebel XS/Nikon D3000 and investing instead in some wide-angle lenses for her.

On a side note... seeing these responses, I'm starting to wonder if everyone but the OP and myself are single...


This is what I did. Got the XS, and a lens with an epic optical zoom.

And no, I'm married.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


This is what I did. Got the XS, and a lens with an epic optical zoom.

And no, I'm married.










Must have missed your post. I was talking about the sex/violence/"Dump Her' posts


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*


Uhm.. she has a dress, and a computer, and a car, and we have an apartment.

Lol and she said she never wants to get married because she says its a gimmick.

Anywayss, I'll take a look at the Nikon D60 and Canon XSi :]


Stay with this girl forevar! I want to meet a girl who feels the same way about marriage.

On topic, the D60 is a very solid camera. I'm not sure I'd call it a beginner camera, but it's quite versatile, and takes very nice pictures. My mom is an artist and moved from a canon, don't remember what model, to the nikon, and hasn't shut up about it since last xmas. I have an ok panasonic, but prefer her camera for special outdoor photography.


----------



## citruspers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
On a side note... seeing these responses, I'm starting to wonder if everyone but the OP and myself are single...

You're not alone mate...

Anyhow. To the OP: she says she likes Lomography. Have you actually done some research on this? Lomography is, essentially, creating "artsy" pictures with intentionally crappy cameras.

If she has no objection to using film (not digital), get her a Holga. It's pretty much the "default" in Lomography.


----------

